
React is the new jQuery - tiago_simoes
https://medium.com/outsystems-engineering/react-is-the-new-jquery-64ae6d468358
======
skrowl
Did... did he really call React "minimalist"?! I'm not sure this guy has ever
attempted to build any actual webapps with React, because that's certainly not
a term that anyone would use that had.

~~~
bryanlarsen
React by itself is nice, clean, minimilistic, et cetera.

Nobody uses React by itself. Add in ES6 transpiling, a data system (redux &
friends), server side rendering, routing, and now it's complicated.

jQuery doesn't include any of that stuff, either.

~~~
mercer
> jQuery doesn't include any of that stuff, either.

That's a really important point. I still often use jQuery because I don't need
'any of that stuff' and for a bunch of different reasons (other developers,
client already using jQuery, etc.).

But it's surprising how often these days my clients want/need stuff where
jQuery would not be ideal and React can take care of it all.

------
lwakefield
I thought this was going to be a "jQuery is old, bad and React is going down
the same path" post. Boy, was I wrong.

~~~
k__
Well, if it's really the new jQuery, it will be loved by jQuery enthusiasts
and hated by people who already hated jQuery :D

------
paulhodge
React is nice and it's on the right track, but it still has a ways to go
before it takes jQuery's crown. JQuery is absurdly useful, it's downright
silly how much you can get done with jQuery.

~~~
mercer
Agreed, even though I prefer using React as much as possible, I have to admit
that there are times where, even on a React project, I am tempted to just use
jQuery as well. Which is not a great idea.

------
taesu
What is this journal like post doing on hackers news? Not intellectually
intriguing, it's just somebody's daily-journal?

I don't know much about react, but is it drop-in replacement for jQuery? I
believe not

------
ericclemmons
Having worked on a project recently where we chose jQuery (because it was
already on the page and we didn't want to delay page load), what I missed
about React was the luxury of re-rendering the view from state.

Doing so with jQuery blows away the DOM (causing inputs to lose focus), so we
ended up with the usual jQuery soup referencing the DOM for state.

~~~
mercer
My rule of thumb is that React is a good solution for any site that needs
something more complex than simple, slideshow-level js, or a site that more
than one slideshow-level widget (slideshow + order basket, etc.).

------
ruiramos
Clickbait

------
vilmosi
Google trends and the job market say otherwise. React still has a long way to
go to match jQuery. Plus it's just a view layer, hardly something compelling.

------
iopq
I wish you could downvote fluff pieces like this

~~~
dang
You can certainly flag them.

------
rssfrncs
why not vue.js :(

------
kafeltz
For me, it seems the author have just using reactjs and got loved with it.
Just an emotional issue that will disappear fading out.

People normally get in love when they do some fancy dom manipulation with few
lines of codes.

But experience shows different.

